
Massive fire at Concord apartment construction site: 180 units lost, $55M damage - DrScump
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/04/24/fire-concord-apartments-housing-development.html
======
mindcrime
Under-construction apartments are a terrible situation from a fire standpoint.
There's always a point in the construction where the framing is nearly
complete, which results in a huge potential fire load, but yet none of the
sheetrock is in place, no firewalls are in place, no standpipes are
functional, etc. Generally, when an apartment complex in this vulnerable state
catches fire, it results in a massive fire and a total (or near total) loss of
the complex.

They're a nightmare from a firefighting POV as well, since there are often
exposure problems, and even though there's no interior attack on the original
fire building, there is still danger from collapsing walls, collapsing cranes
(a huge crane collapsed during a similar fire in Raleigh, NC, a year or so
ago), and the like.

